# Milton/ berlin?



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anybody drove by or checked either lake the past few days? Itching to get on some walleye. Any info is appreciated...


Thanks,
EA51


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

M


Erieangler51 said:


> Has anybody drove by or checked either lake the past few days? Itching to get on some walleye. Any info is appreciated...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> EA51


Me too! But Berlin Monday was 90% open... Tuesday it locked up... Heard Milton locked up yesterday as well... Heard yesterday both still had small areas of open water


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

jiggin'fool said:


> M
> 
> Me too! But Berlin Monday was 90% open... Tuesday it locked up... Heard Milton locked up yesterday as well... Heard yesterday both still had small areas of open water


Just like everywhere else it seems like. These winds that will be nonexistent for next couple days will be nice


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Just like everywhere else it seems like. These winds that will be nonexistent for next couple days will be nice


I live on Berlin the ice not safe yet bays could be but for eyes no, north of 224 locked up yesterday south end spots finally locked up so bays south of 224 might be good haven't checked. I think it will be 2 weekends to really trust it for eyes anyway.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replys guys. Just haven't heard anything yet so figured I would aske


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

found 3 inches of ice Thursday at berlin.... And 3 inches of Walleye! Haha... caught 2 Walleye one about 13 and about a 10 inch crappie! Out all day...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

N or S of 224 if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive fished Berlin 3 of the past 4 days. Theres 5-6" of good ice. Havent seen no guys at 224 but they were across from the tamp by the damn and down in the bay we were fishing


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry Erie..... I was off Bonner rd ramp... Stuck close to shorelines! Doing any good t.suller?


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

jiggin'fool said:


> Sorry Erie..... I was off Bonner rd ramp... Stuck close to shorelines! Doing any good t.suller?


Gills and some crappie. Got 14 keepers, followed by 3, then skunked. I was down towards the dam in that bay in the west. That usually is a great spot but didnt produce good last year and not looking promising this year. Im going to mogadire today


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished today off Bonner 630-230... One 7 inch eye to show for it!drilled about 50 holes. Probably should have stuck it out with the front comng in but didn't.... Use extreme caution crossing cracks and shoves! My buddy went through meeting me out there at 7. I walked 5 yards from where he went in! He was lucky to get out and get all his stuff! His sled was floating in water!!! Everywhere I drilled I had 4-5 inches... We were coming back in and crossing a slushy pressure crack my spud went through one hit! Most cracks were fine just be careful! They will get worse with the warmer days!


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I always walk with my spud bar hitting in front of me. Only 2 times i went through i didnt have one. I live right down the road from bonner. If you ever need a fishing partner shoot me a message.


----------

